# Black Desert Online....not bad...



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2019)

thought i'd try it out. it's different, but i like most of it...
cross platform, xbox and pc, strange keyboard combos for attacks on the pc. 
3 main story lines to pick from, which are slightly different from class to class anyway, so it's not "new" for every character, but different enough to keep it fresh.
kind of strange crafting and gathering system, you can gather yourself, and there are nodes, with managers that you can invest points into to get materials from....
an "amity" system, like faction, sometimes with a single npc, sometimes with a whole trading guild, where you have a conversation mini game...
you can get a mount, but you have to stable it to take out another, you have to go to the stable you left it at to get it out, if you dismount in a place with monsters around, they'll kill your horse.....so i just use it to get from quest hub to quest hub, then stable it and run around doing quests on foot. 
you have a "companion" dark spirit that sends you on many of your main quests and lots of side quests for gear. part of the story line is finding out what the hell he is, and why hes with you...
try it free for week, buy it for 10.00 bucks....costs about 10 bucks a month to buy perks that makes life a lot easier, if you decide to stick around...
i haven't decided myself yet, i like a lot of it, but the things that bug me, really bug me.....


----------



## Lethidox (Mar 31, 2019)

BDO honestly isn't that bad but the 2 major issues for me is 

1. it's a grindy ass game. it's like your traditional korean mmorpg's. lots of korean mmo's are super grindy and time consuming just to gear up. been there and done that so yes i can talk about it. especially in todays world most people don't have much time to invest in gaming thus why mmorpg's are pretty much dying all the new ones try to be cheap and make shortcuts while the older versions fail to attract new people because they tend to be too grindy or eventually give in on some stuff when it comes to the grind making it worse for the long term players. WoW is a good example of that imo at least. been playing it for many years on a more competitive level i'd say quit because the grinding never stops and as i got older i just got shit to take care of. 

2. this one is hit or miss because idk what exactly causes this issues but on the PC version sometimes it takes forever just to download BDO. it downloads on my PC at like 1mbps or less. im not the only person either and i've tried to fix it based on what people state causes the issue which is bandwith being restricted but never figured out how. literally takes me about 15 hours just to download the game. 

good game otherwise im not a fan of the whole combo stuff especially in games where the combo's actually make you deal more dmg regardless there are cheat methods like 1 button per combo those methods don't deal a lot of dmg compared to pressing like F+G+LSHIFT to pull off only 1 move. 

only thing i really disliked about the game is they kind of force you to talk to NPC's to gain Favor i think. i guess it's like a reputation kind of thing. reminds me of like Animal Crossing but on a larger scale.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 31, 2019)

Lethidox said:


> BDO honestly isn't that bad but the 2 major issues for me is
> 
> 1. it's a grindy ass game. it's like your traditional korean mmorpg's. lots of korean mmo's are super grindy and time consuming just to gear up. been there and done that so yes i can talk about it. especially in todays world most people don't have much time to invest in gaming thus why mmorpg's are pretty much dying all the new ones try to be cheap and make shortcuts while the older versions fail to attract new people because they tend to be too grindy or eventually give in on some stuff when it comes to the grind making it worse for the long term players. WoW is a good example of that imo at least. been playing it for many years on a more competitive level i'd say quit because the grinding never stops and as i got older i just got shit to take care of.
> 
> ...


i'm still trying to decide if i like it or not....it's hard to really make a call till you get to the "end game"...and i have no idea what passes for raiding in this game yet...


----------



## Lethidox (Apr 1, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm still trying to decide if i like it or not....it's hard to really make a call till you get to the "end game"...and i have no idea what passes for raiding in this game yet...


i like a more hardcore endgame but it's harder to find people into that type of content as well. like in WoW i can run Mythic raids no issue but im trying to get into like world first type of stuff but it's difficult to find people interested in the same type of style compared to casual raiders. i dont have that kind of time anymore to raid though due to work schedule being all over the place so i just quit mmorpg's for now.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 8, 2019)

i quit playing....i hate pvp, and apparently you have no choice in the matter, once you turn 30 you're flagged for pvp whether you want to be or not, so i quit....
another game on the shit pile....


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 14, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i quit playing....i hate pvp, and apparently you have no choice in the matter, once you turn 30 you're flagged for pvp whether you want to be or not, so i quit....
> another game on the shit pile....


suprised i didn't see this lmfao. yea i quit BDO after a few days not a huge fan of action combat games like BDO im more old school and enjoy tab target. just killing time right now waiting for WoW classic to release and then pokemon sword and shield. haven't played games in a LONG ass time though. last game i played was ESO with my friend but it's boring as hell imo. cool game but the combat is too shitty for my liking.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 20, 2019)

i'm playing dcuo right now, more fun than i thought it would be, and kind of cool to do missions in the fortress of solitude and the batcave


----------



## Lethidox (Jun 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i'm playing dcuo right now, more fun than i thought it would be, and kind of cool to do missions in the fortress of solitude and the batcave


nice i haven't played that game in so long it was cool but i think it got better since i first played it.


----------

